

Will "The Social Network" movie finally slow Facebook's growth? - kylelibra
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810128131/video/20889623
Do you all think that this will reach enough of mainstream audiences to have a considerable negative impact on Facebook's reputation? Will the backlash Facebook saw primarily from the tech community over privacy issues happen on a larger scale once audiences have seen this?<p>I'm interested to see what others think about the impact this might have.
======
kylelibra
To be more specific, do you all think that this will reach enough of
mainstream audiences to have a considerable negative impact on Facebook's
reputation?

